# Vue 2 for 1 tickets for The Sitter



## Smashbox (9 Feb 2012)

Vue 2 for 1 for The Sitter 

[broken link removed]

The offer is valid from Friday 10th February - Friday 24th February inclusive. Simply present this voucher at the till, when purchasing a ticket to see The Sitter at a participating Vue Cinema.


----------

